# Afghan Ops Contest: Play and win a RECON 5 -20 Sleeping Bag! ($269.99 MSRP)



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Jun 2011)

Another month, and another contest courtesy of Tactown Gear. This time, you can win a RECON 5 sleeping bag. This baby is good to -20... and just in time for summer! 

As always, each proficiency level you gain with the contest mission earns you one 'ballot' for the prize draw. So if you make it to proficiency level 20, you have 20 chances to win the prize. It's not as easy as it sounds though... with each level, proficiency is harder to earn so the higher you go, the longer it takes to get to the next level. Check the Stats tab at any time to see how many ballots you have earned, as well as the top 10 players for the contest. All you need is one ballot to win!

The new Establish a local presence via a long-range foot patrol mission is located in FOB Martello, and is clearly marked with (CONTEST) in the title.

On Monday, July 4th at 4pm AT, the winner will be chosen at random.

At proficiency level 1, the mission stats are:


Rank 22
Consumes 22 Combat Readiness
Provides 83 Combat Experience
Equipment needed:
1 x Desert Boots (8
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
1 x C7A2 Rifle (40
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
1 x Vulture II Backpack (20
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
1 x RECON 5 Sleeping Bag (28
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


Enjoy!


----------



## infantryian (3 Jun 2011)

Wow, what a great prize! Thanks TacTown and Mike


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Jun 2011)

I will be working hard at this one, definitely need something to replace the issued fart-sack!


----------



## Dissident (4 Jun 2011)

Nice.


----------



## kratz (4 Jun 2011)

Thank you to Mike and Tactown Gear for another fun contest and great prize.

Well worth trying for and fun at the same time.


----------



## josh54243 (4 Jun 2011)

This looks like fun! I'll probably be away for a bit this month so I can probably get a _few_ ballots in

Thanks again guys!


----------



## NonStopWarrior (5 Jun 2011)

Looks like this sucker will be easier to stow in the rucksack compression bag...here's hoping for the win. Thanks TacTown and Mike!


----------



## FoverF (6 Jun 2011)

TacTown, I love you, and I will tell everyone I know to go to you if they are looking for gear!!


----------



## Navalsnpr (6 Jun 2011)

Looks Very Nice!!!   :nod:


----------



## psionic0 (7 Jun 2011)

Such a sweet piece of kit!!!! Time to up those levels. Wait, what am i doing? Time for less typing, more for playing the game! >


----------



## infantryian (7 Jun 2011)

Sadly, so far looks like JohnTBay has this one in the 'bag.'


----------



## Dissident (7 Jun 2011)

Don't despair.


----------



## josh54243 (7 Jun 2011)

Don't worry, I'm going on course towards the end of the month so I'm just trying to get ballots in while I can  still plenty of time to get ballots in!

Also, I just realized July 4th is a Monday, not Sunday


----------



## George Wallace (7 Jun 2011)

JohnTBay said:
			
		

> Don't worry, I'm going on course towards the end of the month so I'm just trying to get ballots in while I can  still plenty of time to get ballots in!
> 
> Also, I just realized July 4th is a Monday, not Sunday



Ah! Yes.  Independence Day.  A nice long weekend.   :nod:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Jun 2011)

Didn't want to do the draw on Canada Day... With any luck a draw will be the last thing on my mind!


----------



## Dissident (18 Jun 2011)

Common BABY!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Jun 2011)

Just a reminder there there is a little over one week left to get your ballots in! I've also pushed the time back a bit, as I may be on the road at noon AT.


----------



## Dissident (24 Jun 2011)

I don't think I will be able to make another level in time. It is a slow process 1% at a time.


----------



## kawa11 (24 Jun 2011)

Rank 17, almost there! 

.... I *will* get a ballot in damn it!  :threat:


----------



## FoverF (29 Jun 2011)

Man, oh man, I needs me a new sleepin bag...


----------



## FoverF (4 Jul 2011)

I swear, I can almost taste it...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Jul 2011)

...and the winner is...

Exarch, who had 17 ballots in the draw. Congratulations!


----------



## MJP (4 Jul 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> ...and the winner is...
> 
> Exarch, who had 17 ballots in the draw. Congratulations!



Good job dude!!!


----------



## FoverF (4 Jul 2011)

Curses! Foiled again!

But congrats to the winner, and a huge thank-you again to Tactown for sponsoring this great game!


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Jul 2011)

Dear Exarch,

I hate you.

That is all.

dileas

tess


----------



## kratz (4 Jul 2011)

Good job Exarch.

I figured I had 3 ballots and that was enough for a chance at winning.  ;D


----------



## Exarch (4 Jul 2011)

Whoa. This is, quite honestly, the first time I have ever won any prize when there has been a chance of not winning.  

Thank you Mike for your time and effort and TacTown for their sponsorship of the contests. I will have to make a few extra camping trips this year to make good use of the sleeping bag.  

Also thank you to everyone that uses and contributes to this site; I may not post much at the moment but I have been reading it regularly for a couple years. It is my mission to find a solution to my chronic pain and join the CF, so hopefully winning this will give my morale a little needed kick.

Next up, bumper sticker..


----------



## josh54243 (5 Jul 2011)

Congrats man!

Also thanks again for an awesome game


----------

